

Take control with your Raspberry Pi - bpedro
http://pi.cs.man.ac.uk/interface.htm

======
mynegation
Unfortunately, not too much technical information. At the first glance that
looks like a mash-up of Raspberry Pi and Arduino (the chip on top looks like
Atmega 328 microcontroller). If so, that could be the best of both worlds:
more powerful RPi with Ethernet and HDMI interfaces, and a large ecosystem of
Arduino-compatible peripherals.

~~~
lgeek
The product page on Farnell's website[0] has more information. They also have
a number of boards in stock ready for delivery.

[0]
[http://uk.farnell.com/jsp/search/productdetail.jsp?sku=22185...](http://uk.farnell.com/jsp/search/productdetail.jsp?sku=2218566)

